# Good afternoon from London



## Dreadful Penny (Sep 5, 2019)

Looking for advice.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Penny Dreadful said:


> Looking for advice.


Be sure to post your questions once the system lets you in the other sections. Welcome!

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good afternoon, @Penny Dreadful. 

I trust we can be of help to you?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Penny Dreadful said:


> Looking for advice.


More than happy to oblige. Please send me a cashiers check for 100 pounds and we'll get started. 


That was a joke.


----------

